# New member, What to ask breeder…



## Eternal_Luv1212 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi everyone I am new here and me and my boyfriend were going to call a breeder tomorrow to ask about the GSD puppies. If anybody has any details about what I should be asking the breeder that would help alot. Since we would be first time pawrents.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! There are a lot of threads about it in Finding a right puppy and Choosing a breeder forums. Just do a search. Here’s a good one with a lot of info.








Breeder selection criteria


I was "inspired" to write this because of some ads I've seen recently. I don't think many people check threads on this forum before they ask about breeders, but I will make the point anyway. The first thing I'll point out is the dogs should have passing heath tests. Hips and elbows are...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I would ask:


Hips/elbows
DM
Titles or What do they do with their dogs?
What are the breeding goals of the kennel?
What are the breeding goals of the specific pairing?
How do they select/test puppies?
Have they successfully placed puppies in the position you are asking for?
What type of breeder support do they provide? (Training group, answering questions, FB group, etc)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

first ask yourself if you haven’t, what your plans are for the dog….. that should guide the info that you’re hoping to get from a breeder.

you should also get the feeling that the breeder is interviewing you just as much as you are them! ;-)


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I would hope you have done your homework and are sure a German Shepherd fits your life. I get mine at the shelter where way too many of them end up because of everything from behavior problems and owners who can't handle them,








to size and hair everywhere. There is usually a great selection there. Duke and Elke are the current pair:


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

First, why do you want a German Shepherd?
Do you have experience with large herding/working dogs?
What's your yard and lifestyle like?
Goals for the dog?
Do you have the required/preferable 1-2 hours every day for training and physical activities (not walks)?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Besides all the important stuff already mentioned like health questions etc. I'd ask if the sire/dam are afraid of thunder and do they like other dogs. Both issues can be a problem for some dog owners and I do think genetics play a role in both.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been looking at kennels for another puppy myself. My last dog was highly allergic to food and many items in her environment. During my dog's lifetime, I learned that many purebreds have allergies so inquire about that as this is very important. This is a genetic issue and many breeders never discuss it openly. A very well known breeder that I spoke to at a SV dog show said that all they do is change the dog food. Let me tell you, this is a very poor answer because once a dog has one allergy, it gets worse in time. My vet told me this and found it to be true. 

In doing my research with finding a new puppy, I have found one kennel that discusses this topic in it's contract. I am going to contact this breeder to learn more. I understand it's to protect herself, but she is the only one who has addressed it publicly.


----------

